

Manually checking emails for YC response - injiiinc

Anyone else manually hitting check for new messages for that YC invite, because you know that 15min mail sync time isn&#x27;t fast enough :)
======
Alex3917
You can also set up an SMS gateway to automatically text you when the email
arrives. You just need to make sure to set your filter correctly, or else
you're going to get an enormous bill.

------
mcnamaratw
No! Of course not. Absolutely not. No way.

